# Información sobre la electrónica industrial



## CLARUCE (Sep 24, 2006)

Soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y me gustaría q me ayuden a buscar fuentes para mi tema de investigación: electrónica industrial.
Gracias
atte 
claudia


----------



## VichoT (Sep 25, 2006)

Holas.Claudia. algo facil de investigar es sobre los tiristores y su aplicacion en la electronica de potencia tines hatro material disponible  ....

BYE!


----------



## jokingo (Sep 26, 2006)

Pues en ese caso yo empezaria con los circuitos integrados, que hoy en dia son los mas utilizados y gracias a ellos a habido una expansion enorme de la electronica, abaratando costes y automatizando los procesos de fabricacion. Libros no conozco, pero creo que seria un buen punto de partida. Pregunta por el foro libros sobre ese tema, que seguro que la gente te puede ayudar.


----------



## overgeo (Sep 30, 2006)

Si te sirve de algo te cuento cual era mi temario de la asignatura de la electronica industrial.

Tema 1: Rectificadores no controlados, con diodos.
Tema 2: Rectificadores controlados, con tiriostres.
Tema 3: Convertidores CA-CA.
Tema 4: Convertidores CC-CA
Tema 5: Refrigeracion de semiconductores.

Y luego tb di electronica de potenica, en la que nos hablaban de tiristores, diodos, gto's, mosfet de potencia y el igbt. Y luego tb puedes hacer una aplicacion practica muy tipica como puede ser un convertidor cc-ca para controlar la velocidad de un motor de corriente alterna, espero haberte sido de ayuda, un saludo.


----------



## raffa_ben (Oct 23, 2006)

Lo que resulta muy interesante en la actualidad y que no está muy difundido en Latinoamérica, es la aplicación de la electrónica de Potencia en los vehículos MagLev (Levitación Magnética). En Europa, donde los trenes son uno de los principales medios de transporte, se usan los principios de la MagLev para diseñar vehículos rápidos, sin fricción, seguros y económicos. Las fuerzas magnéticas de repulsión (atracción), son generadas por campos magnéticos variables en el tiempo; las vías se convierten en una secuencia de bobinas encontradas cuyo campo magnético se controla a intervalos de tiempo determinado. El uso de la Electrónica de Potencia en este entorno es vital, para el control de los campos en magnitud y sentido.
Te recomiendo el libro de 
·	Electrónica Industrial
        Timothy J. Maloney
        Prentice Hall
Si te interesa el tema, con gusto te puedo dar mas información.

Saludos


----------



## Aristides (Oct 25, 2006)

En este libro (PDF), encontrarás una explicación de los temas básicos del control industrial:
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 21, 2008)

Buenas estimados amigos y colegas, los invito a que pasen a visitar la nueva actualizacion de mi blog personal. En él, pueden encontrar información tecnica variada, tutoriales, links recomendados, cursos de mi autoria y de otras personas tambien (con su debido permiso, obviamente) y un pequeño FORO de Automatizacion, Instrumentacion y Control Industrial para consultar problemas, soluciones y ademas, ver notas tecnicas, cursos y tutoriales aportados por los visitantes.

(Blog )  [url]http://torres-electronica.blogspot.com/ [/url]
(foro)  [url]http://91665.forums.motigo.com/ [/url]

*TEMAS NUEVOS EN EL BLOG:

   1.
      Cursos de Instrumentacion y Control
   2.
      Cursos, Tutoriales y notas Tecnicas de PLC
   3. Microcontroladores PICAXE
   4.
      NOTAS TÉCNICAS DE APLICACIÓN VARIAS (Por el Ing Torres Martin)
   5.
      INFORMACION Y LINKS DE DESCARGA SOBRE PLC (Siemens, Omron, Delta, ABB, Allen Bradley, entre otros mas)


 TEMAS NUEVOS EN EL FORO: 

SubForo de cursos, tutoriales e información tecnica sobre Instrumentacion y control:

   1. Links a Cursos y Notas Tecnicas de Instrumentacion
   2. Notas tecnicas y tutoriales de Instrumentacion
   3. Electronica Industrial "I"-TIRISTORES- (1era Parte)
   4. Electronica Industrial"I"-FET-(2da Parte)
   5. Electronica Industrial "I" El SCR(3era Parte)
   6. Electronica Industrial "I" El SCR (4ta parte)
   7. Electronica Industrial "I" El DIAC (5ta Parte)
   8. Electronica Industrial "I" El TRIAC (6ta Parte)
   9. Electronica Industrial "I"El TRIAC (7ma Parte)
  10. Electronica Industrial "I" El UJT (Transistor de unijuntura- 8va Parte).
  11. Electronica Industrial "I" El PUT (Transistor Unijuntura Programable 9na Parte)
  12. Electronica Industrial "I" GTO (Gate Turn-off Thyristor 10ma Parte)
  13. Electronica Industrial "I"IGBT (Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor 11va Parte)

SubForo de cursos, tutoriales e información tecnica de Automatas (PLC) y automatizacion en general:

   1. PLC - Automatizacion:
   2. “Plan de mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo de sistemas automatizados”
   3. Lenguajes de Programacion de PLC
   4. Temporizadores del s7-200 de Siemens
   5. Buses de campo aplicados al control de productos industriales (parte 1de2)
   6. Buses de campo aplicados al control de productos industriales (parte2de2)
   7. COMO CALIBRAR EN TEMPERATURA (1 de 3)
   8. COMO CALIBRAR EN TEMPERATURA (2 de 3)
   9. COMO CALIBRAR EN TEMPERATURA (PARTE 3 DE 3)
  10. Características y uso de los Tacómetros
  11. Tipos de Válvulas
  12. Medidores acústicos de flujo: medidores Doppler y Tiempo en Tránsito
  13. LOS MEDIDORES DE FLUJO
  14. CASO PRÁCTICO: SISTEMA PARA LA AUTOMATIZACIÓN DE LIOFILIZADORA:
  15. LOS MEDIDORES DE CAUDAL VOLUMÉTRICO
  16. Almacenamiento automatizado con el sistema Lean-Lift
  17. Cursos de PLC On-Line o para descargar
  18. Links a NOTAS TECNICAS,TEORIA Y SOFTWARE
  19. Instalacion y Configuracion de PLC

SubForo de Consultas y diseño electronico (Circuitos)

    * Transmicion de datos por RF para Ctrol de Procesos
    * Todo sobre Microcontroladores PICAXE
    * Termostato
    * Control de velocidad en Motores
    * Radares
    * Medidor de Energia
    * El Contador 4017
    * Divisor de Frecuencia
    * Deteccion de LLama para Ctrl de Procesos
    * Iluminacion de Emergencia
    * Sensores IR para accionamientos
    * Inverter (12v-110/220v)
    * Grabadora de Voz Digital

Espero que les sea util esta pequeña compilacion de información que realize en el blog y en el foro,  el unico requisito para poder manejar esta información , es rellenar un pequeño registro gratuito en  la pagina de inicio del foro
Los saludo a todos, sera hasta la proxima actualizacion....






Ing. Martin A. Torres

PD: aclaro que esto no es SPAM, solo quise contribuir con el usuario que pidio una asistencia*


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 21, 2008)

Usas comercialmente el logo de Fagor?
http://www.fagorautomation.com/bin/ingl/home.php
http://www.fagor-automation.com/
http://www.fagorargentina.com/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2008)

fijate si te sirve.

http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_1.pdf - INTRODUCCIÓN AL MODELADO Y ANÁLISIS DE CIRCUITOS DE POTENCIA
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_2.pdf - DIODO DE POTENCIA
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_3.pdf - TRANSISTOR BIPOLAR DE POTENCIA
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_4.pdf - TRANSISTOR DE EFECTO DE CAMPO DE POTENCIA
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_5.pdf - EL TIRISTOR
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_6.pdf - TRANSISTOR BIPOLAR DE PUERTA AISLADA (IGBT)
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_7.pdf - TIRISTORES DE APAGADO POR PUERTA
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_8.pdf - LIMITACIONES DE CORRIENTE Y TENSION
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_9.pdf - CIRCUITOS DE DISPARO PARA INTERRUPTORES DE POTENCIA
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_10.pdf - CONTROL TÉRMICO DE LOS SEMICONDUCTORES DE POTENCIA
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_11.pdf - COMPONENTES REACTIVOS. CONSIDERACIONES PRÁCTICAS
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_12.pdf - RECTIFICADORES NO CONTROLADOS
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_13.pdf - RECTIFICADORES CONTROLADOS
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_14.pdf - CONVERTIDORES CONMUTADOS CC-CC. TOPOLOGÍAS BÁSICAS CON UN SOLO INTERRUPTOR SIN AISLAMIENTO GALVÁNICO
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_15.pdf - CONVERTIDORES DC/DC II
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_16.pdf - CONVERTIDORES CC/AC
http://woody.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_17.pdf - CONVERTIDORES CC/CA CON SALIDA SINUSOIDAL


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 21, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Usas comercialmente el logo de Fagor?
> 
> Fui representante patagonico de la marca y luego por razones comerciales, amplificadore mi mercado y comense a trabajar con siemens , abb, omron y otras marcas mas ....
> Mas que nada, preferi trabajar con marcas que las empresas petroleras usan en campo.... es muy dificil venderles los productos fagor, ellos prefiern estandarizar con marcas reconosidas todo, para luego capacitar al personal de una sola ves y que no tengan que acada rato capacitarlos por cada marca que se emplee...se entiende esto ultimo?'
> bueno, para lo que necesiten, aca estoy, me chiflan y listo


----------

